# Taking a poll of havanese potty training



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi All:

My 1 1/2 havanese has taken several steps back in terms of going potty outside. If he has access to carpet he now is having accidents. He is not sick. 

I have been told that havanese are hard to housebreak and often people chose to use potty pads inside.
I though I would take a poll to learn what most of you do. Please reply if you hav is an outside or inside potty dog over the age of 1.

Much appreciation!!!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

I have trained mine to go outside so far...I'm using a piddle place indoor potty with the new pup and am considering keeping that as a back up for foul weather but only if the pup is not having accidents in other areas.


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Rory does his business outside. He is only 12 weeks/3 months old (as of today!) so he of course has had a few accidents, but I am also crate training him and he does not go in his crate. He came from the breeder using cloth pads, so I initially tried using paper pee pads, but then I found he would go on the carpet too so I stopped the pads.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux is 1 year 8 months. When we first got him he was 10 weeks old. I kept him in a ex-pen with pee pads all over since I could not take him outside on the condominium property until he completed his vaccinations. The minute it was safe to take him outside, I did so even if it meant every 45 minutes. All pee pads were removed from the floor. Tux got it. He does not know how to ask to go out, but I know his timing. If I forget now and then, he holds it until I realize like an idiot that its been 7 hours. He chooses not to go in the house.

My friend's Havanese had access to pee pads its whole life, which translated to the dog as, "anything small and square is fair game". My friend couldn't understand why if her dog knew how to ring a bell to go outside, that the dog would choose the rugs instead. Her Havanese was 7 years old. Her house smelled of urine and cleaner. Our Havanese that we had before Tux, was 11 years old at the time I took her to my friend's house. My 11 year old dog, Hanna had NEVER peed indoors. The minute we walked into my friend's house she ran to the rug and peed. 

These dogs are smart, and it is possible to ingrain in them that inside pottying is verboten, unless there is a sign (urine) that its okay to pee. I used Nature's Miracle for accidents when Tux was a baby, and made sure that every bit of the accident was cleaned up with that product and we went promptly outside when he had an accident. Pee pads were not available and I would not let him go near a rug.

I suggest that you give your dog ample opportunity to go outside no matter how inconvenient. Unless there is a bladder infection, your dog should be able to hold it for at least 4 hours without peeing. Tux's last trip outside is right before we go to bed, and he sleeps through the night with no problem (he is not crated). Hope this helps.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama scratches at the sliding glass door to indicate that she wants to go outside. If we're in another room with a door closed, she'll scratch at that door. When we first got her, she had a training tray with a plastic grid covering a piddle pad in her 2x6-foot ex pen. When she stopped using it, we removed it from her pen. I can't remember the last time she had an accident. We live in Minnesota, and she prefers to potty outside in all weather. Last night, we went to bed very late. We took Shama out at 12:45 AM, and she was lying in her fluffy bed (which replaced the training tray in the pen) at 9:15 AM when we finally got up to let her out. The only time I can remember Shama seeming like she REALLY had to go to the bathroom was once when her dog walker FORGOT to come over to take her out due to a schedule change at his main job. That day, she went from 6 AM to 4 PM without pottying. Normally, she only has to go from 6 AM to 11 AM then noon to 4 PM.

Remind us of your sweet boy's name?


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Carole, I am sorry that your pup has back tracked. Oreo will be 18 months on December 8th, and he hasn't had an accident in well over a year (except for once when he was on medication that I did not know caused "excessive urination"). I have been very consistent about taking him out, and keeping him confined unless I have eyes on him. He only goes outside. He is in the kitchen with me most of the day, and when I go out of the house, he is back in his pen. He does not have access to rugs unless I am in the room with him. Even then, if he isn't napping or actively engaged in play, and I see him start sniffing around or seeming restless, I take him out. I usually take him out every 3 hours or so when I am home, but one time I was unable to make it back for 7 hours, and he was fine, no accidents. My advice would be to limit his access to the carpet.
Good luck!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Sprocket is 13 months old and he has been fully potty trained since about 7-8 months (no accidents on the floor) 
He stays in a play pen with a pee pad while I'm at work however he rarely uses it and will hold it all day until I get home usually a total of 9 hrs 
He prefers to potty outside but does use the pads if I don't take him out every few hrs when home
he never tells me he has to go I just try to take him out every 3-4 hrs when home if I don't take him out often enough he will eventually use the pee pad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

